# Cannot login as normal user



## fred974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm still very new in learning FreeBSD. I've managed to install FreeBSD 9 on Virtual Box. I can login with no problem as root but I cannot get my normal user to login.

*A*nybody know why?

*T*hank you,

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you create a user account? How did you do that? What's the error message you're getting?


----------



## fred974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, I have created a user account and added it to the sshd group. I used adduser. I'm not gettin an error message. When *I* login as root *I* get the prompt

```
freebsd#
```
When *I* login as myuser *I* get the following






Also when using PuTTY, neither root or myuser work.

login as: root

```
Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
Password:
```


----------



## fred974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Forgot to say that root and myuser can connect with SFTP. Don't know if that adds any relevance or not.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't add your user to the ssh group. It doesn't do what you think it does.

Your screenshot shows everything is working and you are logged in.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

The $ prompt means you're logged in as a regular user. The root login shows #. What are you expecting to see?


----------



## fred974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool, so how come *I* don't get the prompt like the root user?

```
freebsd#
```

*D*o you know why *I* cannot use PuTTY?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

fred974 said:
			
		

> Cool, so how come i don't get the prompt like the root user?


tcsh(1), look for a section about the prompt.



> do you know why i cannot use putty?


You cannot login with root directly over SSH.


----------



## fred974 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you SirDice.


----------

